# Finalmente llegué a ESTAMBUL



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Acabo de regresar de pasar 3 semanas de vacaciones en Turquia. Hacia tiempo q no les ofresco un hilo mio y personal, con mucho gusto algo de Estambul..







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Estambul siempre me pareció la urbe más desconocida de Europa/Asia, pero tiene muchísimo que ofrecer, como su ubicación y su impresionante zona histórica.

La Basílica de Santa Sofía y todas su mexquitas son wow!!! :drool:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Istambul, ben seni seviyorum uyurken.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

estambul es "_chok guzel_" kay:


----------



## Albe®to (Feb 25, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


>


Hey Hola!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas tomas, una ciudad antigua y con mucha historia .... la otrora catedral de Santa Sofía (hoy Mezquita) como sobresale en el paisaje urbano.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Estanbul.....mg:

Magnifica ciudad, demasiada historia.


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

Preciosa ciudad, la verdad que cada dia siento mas ganas de darme una vuelta por alla


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> Muy buenas tomas, una ciudad antigua y con mucha historia .... la otrora catedral de Santa Sofía (hoy Mezquita) como sobresale en el paisaje urbano.


. Pues si fué mezquita por mucho tiempo, pero hoy en día es un museo, la entrada cuesta 20 liras turcas o el equivalente a 18 dolares norteamericanos, pero es algo tán impresionante q vale la pena verlo.


----------



## CHI3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sabian que una parte de la ciudad queda en Europa y la otra en Asia? cuando pasas el puente que se ve en la foto estas en otro continente.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

CHI3 said:


> Sabian que una parte de la ciudad queda en Europa y la otra en Asia? cuando pasas el puente que se ve en la foto estas en otro continente.


. No exactamente, al pasar el puente de Galata, aún estas en el lado Europeo de Estambul. Esa parte se llama "El Cuerno Dorado", hacia la derecha esta el Mar de Marmara y el rio Bosphorus y es en la otra orilla que se encuentra la parte Asiatica de la ciudad. Pronto publicaré mejores fotos, lo que pasa es q las estoy arreglando y poniendo en orden con photoshop y luego las publico. Gracias por sus comentarios. :cheers:


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

he leido que turquia esta lleno de infieles. ¿sera verdad?


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

E as maravilhosas zonas modernas de uma das maiores cidades da Europa não?


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

Mas imágenes please°!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Increible tour, una ciudad impresionante con tanta riqueza visual que estremece.

Dale ya con el resto de fotos que tengas!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy bonita ciudad, muy desconocida para mi, se ve bien gracias alibiza por las fotos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hermosa ciudad!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

¿Por qué está en tan mal estado la mezquita?

Bonita ciudad! Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Gracias por compartir las fotos,,Turquia me parece exotica, creo haber escuchado que hay unos nevados muy visitados por turistas en este pais,, aqui en AQP hay un turco que se forra de plata con su cadena de retaurants de kebabs... sls


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos. estar en Istambul es uno de mis mayores anhelos, cruzar la bahía del Bosforo, poner un pie en asi y al momento otro en europa, y dejar el Ataturk Intl. con una sonrisa.......


----------

